# Clicking



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Everywhere I look it says that a clicking noise is a sound of agitation and aggression along with popping. But my little girl makes the sound when she is comfortable / falling asleep. At first I thought that maybe she was annoyed with me but she always seems perfectly happy and content while making the noise. Is it possible that she makes the sound for her own, different, reason?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes. Hedgehogs make many different sounds, in many different moods. If you get a video of her clicking, you can post it in the http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/21719-many-sounds-hedgehogs.html thread!


----------

